# the rarest



## romanallover (Jan 31, 2010)

I was thinking today what would you guys consider to be some of the rarest of pigeon breeds(not color and not species like crowned pigeon). I am talking strickly domesticated offsprings of rock pigeon) Not breed that might only exist in names but breeds that people keep it would be very hard and expensive to get your hands on,

on my list is white royal snow tumblers and white crested frillbacks


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I'll go for cumulet if they really still exist.


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

Been trying to get ahold of good quality parlor tumblers for a while now.. seems like they may be extinct too!


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

There were parlor tumblers at the Naional Show in San Diego so they are not extinct.


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

Haha were they good ones?


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I don't know they were just there


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

I have a white crested frillback . I saw the parlor tumblers there also not sure how they preformed though. I know its also hard to get Uzbek crack tumblers there is only a few breeders in the u.s. They sell for 150+ each.


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

that just made me think lol. Does anyone else on pt have Uzbek tumblers?


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Anarrowescape said:


> I have a white crested frillback . I saw the parlor tumblers there also not sure how they preformed though. I know its also hard to get Uzbek crack tumblers there is only a few breeders in the u.s. They sell for 150+ each.


Thank you I thought I might have been seeing things


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

Lol I was joking about extinction - I'm sure some turned up at the grand national. There was only four or so at the entire NYBS, and I have never seen or heard of good ones anywhere else. And, of course, most folks think you are talking about the Parlor Rollers when you talk about them, so it makes finding them all that more difficult.


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

I have seen most of the birds mention below at one time or another here in the USA, And To my surprise I even seen 8 Cumulet that where being sold on Slobberknocker's auction site about a month ago... But one bird that I have never seen is The "Hague"... I have read that there are just 1 or 2 breeders in Europe that still breed the Cumulet & the Hague...

I so happen to have Articles on both birds on my website...

Louie


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

There are many rare breeds of pigeons.. now which one is the less bred one here in the US, it is hard to tell.. as overseas they may be more numbers of any one of these rare breeds..and some on the list do not seem rare at all here in the US.. I have and breed white creasted frillbacks..so they are not too rare for me..but they are a bit hard to locate.. some of the names on the list I have never even seen or heard of.. so here is the link.. try your google image and type in some of the names to see if you can get pics of them.. it is fun..

http://www.rarepigeons.net/


----------



## vivagirl (Jun 24, 2008)

Tim , If you wants really Parlor Roller Contact Les Everett here in N.C. PH: 704-577-3905
Danny Joe


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

The old calumet that helped in the deveolpment of the belgium racing homers Has been gone for some time. The cross line modern calumet is still being bred But is a different bird in deed from the original group. Parler tumblers are still around and still some GOOD one. Had a friend that raised some really good ones. He got out i believe his son may still have some. IT takes certion groups of people to specialize in the many different breeds. And fads come and go. Some try a breed for a time and move on.. In part some show classes are very small. Sometimes you are the only exhibitor of the breed at a show. . Just as what the birds look like 30 years back If breeding towrds a set standard they sure improve.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Parlors aren't gone yet - still plenty of them around  I guess you just have to know where to find them.

I haven't seen a whole lot of Lebanons. I know there are breeders here, of course, but they are still hard to find. For some reason I'm having a difficult time finding Norwich Croppers.
Another breed that is rare/uncommon here is the Hungarian (not Giant House - that's an entirely different breed). It's a type of hen pigeon, and very beautiful in my opinion! They have very distinct markings.
I have seen Flying Cumulets for sale on egg-bid. I think there might be some on there now. Not a whole lot of US breeders of those either.

Hmmmm. One breed that is either very rare or extinct, is the Dutchess. It's like a giant sized WOE or Dutch tumbler. A long muffed King, if you will. They were bred for utility purposes, but I don't think they matured quite quick enough, and the muffs weren't very practical. But they were beautiful!

Are there many Crests here anymore? I've seen VERY few pictures from shows, where Crests (mini or not) were entered. Of course it could just be that they didn't take pictures of them. I haven't been to any legit pigeon shows, just fairs and local chicken shows.


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

vivagirl said:


> Tim , If you wants really Parlor Roller Contact Les Everett here in N.C. PH: 704-577-3905
> Danny Joe


Not looking for rollers... Just Parlor Tumblers.


----------



## sunson (Nov 13, 2009)

Pigeonmumbler said:


> I have seen most of the birds mention below at one time or another here in the USA, And To my surprise I even seen 8 Cumulet that where being sold on Slobberknocker's auction site about a month ago... But one bird that I have never seen is The "Hague"... I have read that there are just 1 or 2 breeders in Europe that still breed the Cumulet & the Hague...
> 
> I so happen to have Articles on both birds on my website...
> 
> Louie


Cumulets: 
I breed an 'fly' Cumulets since years, and I can still give you adresses of other breeders in Holland, England, Danmark, Belgium ... (the same for Dutch Hagenaars)
But OK,these become 'rare breed' in Europe too. 

In the last issue of 'Feathered World' (UK) , there was a long article about Cumulets 
Sunson


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you Sunson, for your E-mail and all the helpful information...


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

romanallover said:


> I was thinking today what would you guys consider to be some of the rarest of pigeon breeds(not color and not species like crowned pigeon). I am talking strickly domesticated offsprings of rock pigeon) Not breed that might only exist in names but breeds that people keep it would be very hard and expensive to get your hands on,
> 
> on my list is white royal snow tumblers and white crested frillbacks


*Hi Romanallover, We have a RARE BREEDS CLUB and their web site has a listing of rare breeds. www.rarepigeons.net We also have a member of Pigeon Talk that is the sectary of that club (newsday or newday) . The list is very long of the rare breeds I ask all who post here to look at this web site and if intrested join us in trying to save some of these rare breeds. * GEORGE


----------



## sunson (Nov 13, 2009)

In the first half of the 19th century, the Antwerp CUMULET was crossbred to the Smerle of Liège and the English Dragon in order to 'create' the <Belgian Racing Homer> (as one can read in Tegetmeier, 1868/1871)). The flying Cumulets I 'fly' today are quite identical in shape to the birds shown on the nice engraving by LUDLOW in 1898 (can be seen on the website of DHF Lofts). Sunson.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

I don't know how rare Afghan pigeons are but this guy wants $900 a pair. He probably won't get many buyers. http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/grd/2365121538.html


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

sunson said:


> In the first half of the 19th century, the Antwerp CUMULET was crossbred to the Smerle of Liège and the English Dragon in order to 'create' the <Belgian Racing Homer> (as one can read in Tegetmeier, 1868/1871)). The flying Cumulets I 'fly' today are quite identical in shape to the birds shown on the nice engraving by LUDLOW in 1898 (can be seen on the website of DHF Lofts). Sunson.


Wow Sunson, Your birds in the Photo are True & Exact representatives of what flying Cumulets should look like, I’m very honored to have at least graced my eyes, even if only on a photo of this Rare Breed...Thank you for saving the Cumulet you are truly a Master Breeder!!! ... Louie

Sunson. Can I Please use this Photo for my Website???


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

grifter said:


> I don't know how rare Afghan pigeons are but this guy wants $900 a pair. He probably won't get many buyers. http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/grd/2365121538.html



Grifter, I just Noticed that The Person selling the Birds on that Link you shown is using Photos of my Birds to sell his Birds,,, This is the third time others have used photos of my birds trying to scam others!!!… I would advise caution in buying any birds from that seller because he is dealing in false advertisements, folks will lose their Money!… I Personally have never sold a bird or advertise to sell any of my birds Ever, on any Auction Site or other Websites… I deal only Person to Person or over the Phone, I have a long list of folks waiting to buy my Birds that I don’t need to advertise at All… So Buyer beware !!!


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

A fairly rare bird is an all white racing pigeon that actually wins one loft races that are not one loft races for white birds only.

Heck, the rarest of the rare is a money winner in my loft. 

Are there any recorded pigeons with 11 or 12 flight feathers on each wing?

The Passenger Pigeon is one rare bird (actually extinct). But the Pink Pigeon is considered the rarest pigeon still around. I doubt that anyone actually has them in a loft though. They only exist on one island I believe.


----------



## wingpatch (Mar 15, 2011)

*rare*

How About The American Passenger Pigeon ?? are'nt they all gone ?


----------



## UssChicago1 (Mar 7, 2011)

wingpatch said:


> How About The American Passenger Pigeon ?? are'nt they all gone ?


Sadly yes, they are all gone  There have been reports of sitings, but of course none confirmed.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Pigeonmumbler said:


> Grifter, I just Noticed that The Person selling the Birds on that Link you shown is using Photos of my Birds to sell his Birds,,, This is the third time others have used photos of my birds trying to scam others!!!… I would advise caution in buying any birds from that seller because he is dealing in false advertisements, folks will lose their Money!… I Personally have never sold a bird or advertise to sell any of my birds Ever, on any Auction Site or other Websites… I deal only Person to Person or over the Phone, I have a long list of folks waiting to buy my Birds that I don’t need to advertise at All… So Buyer beware !!!


There are some more Afghan pigeons here with pictures. This may be the same guy from the other ad. http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/grd/2296695028.html


----------



## STEVE786 (Nov 3, 2013)

*Cumulet Flying Pigeons*

hi,iam looking to buy cumulet pigeons(flying type pure whites)can anyone help me or know any body who breeds them here in uk?thanks


----------

